# 7 port USB Switch for EHD with Dish ViP 722



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi, does anyone know where I could get a 7 port usb switch for my Dish 722 as I would like to start building a collection of HD movies as well as saving HD series also.

It is so easy to run out of disk space when you are recording HD content.

Thanks a lot.

Mike


----------



## Geordon (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you try searching on Amazon?
7 port usb hub

I wasn't aware a hub could be used. I switch each drive one-at-a-time.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

mikepd said:


> Hi, does anyone know where I could get a 7 port usb switch for my Dish 722 as I would like to start building a collection of HD movies as well as saving HD series also.
> 
> It is so easy to run out of disk space when you are recording HD content.
> 
> ...


Try this.


----------



## mikepd (Dec 21, 2004)

You can use a USB switch to add external hard drives to the receiver. Right now I have a manual 4 port USB switch but I would like to add more hard drives to start building a HD movie and series collection. Even with 1TB drives, the disks can get filled up fast and I was thinking about future capacity.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DaGnome (Mar 17, 2005)

Yes.. to be clear.. SWITCHES can be used.. HUBS cannot. The DVR gives a message about too many devices plugged in or something if all the drives have a connection to the unit.

As many others have done, I've found the most reliable and cheapest way is to use an external HD Dock such as the one found here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817153066&Tpk=thermaltake%20dock

Internal HD's are cheaper than the external models you'd hook up to a USB Switch typically because they have no power supply nor need one when used in this fashion.

One big thing to remember, while there are cheaper docks out there, make sure you get one that DOES NOT have those 7-in-1 card readers attached, the DVR sees them all and thinks that you have multiple drives pluged in.. I use the dock listed above myself and it works great.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

We used BlacX for long time - best investment for EHD purpose.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

DaGnome said:


> Yes.. to be clear.. SWITCHES can be used.. HUBS cannot. The DVR gives a message about too many devices plugged in or something if all the drives have a connection to the unit.


Correction to this statement.
Hubs CAN be used as many of us are already doing. I currently have 4 EHDs
connected to a 7 port hub which is connected to my 722.
I use a power strip with a seperate switch for each EHD.
As long as only one EHD has power there is no problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Tulsa1 said:


> Correction to this statement.
> Hubs CAN be used as many of us are already doing. I currently have 4 EHDs
> connected to a 7 port hub which is connected to my 722.
> I use a power strip with a seperate switch for each EHD.
> As long as only one EHD has power there is no problem.


I guess the power strip is very special and have radio buttons next to each plug.  So pressing any one will disable all others.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Tulsa1 said:


> ...
> As long as only one EHD has power there is no problem.


Kind of like saying a USB hub *can* be used - if you only plug in *one* USB drive. lol


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

Actually it's a fairly simple concept
Why would you want all your EHDs powered on all the time anyway
That would be useless hours off the life of your drives and a waste of power:nono2:
Using this to select your EHD makes it easy.
http://www.amazon.com/American-DJ-channel-switches-mountable/dp/B0002GL50Q/ref=pd_cp_MI_1
Sorry Smith, no radio buttons required:lol:
This also gives you control over more EHDs than any available UBS switcher


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nay - to bulky for home environment; 

I'd like rather to patent and use my idea - "EHD Power Strip" (with radio buttons).


----------

